
Ask HN: How to promote yourself on job websites for jobs outside your area? - ccajas
If you live in one place but want to apply to companies that are far away, how do you best promote yourself so you are given equal priority as their local market?<p>The advice I&#x27;ve heard before is that on LinkedIn, you have to change your current location to the location you&#x27;re interested in moving to. But I find this suggestion to be janky, as it&#x27;s just a still-flawed workaround to a limited interface as you have to do this for every single city that you seek work. And if you are targeting multiple cities, then what? you change location to NYC for one week NYC, and change location to Boston another week?<p>I&#x27;m actually surprised at this oversight, given how large LinkedIn is. In Angel List you there&#x27;s an actual separate field for entering multiple locations you&#x27;re willing to work at. But I can&#x27;t think of another way for websites that have don&#x27;t have this option to choose multiple locations.
======
Dzeeta
In Linkedin there is a way to submit several locations.

It is on your profile when you declare availability for new jobs. Some
questions will be shared with those that use Linkedin recruiter, among them
you can choose up to five locations of interest.

